# Playground



## angel_uk (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello.weve made kiwi a playground for outside of the cage couple of months back.
How do I get him to go on it?
I tried leaving him to explore but he won't go near it apart from flying over it.i tried putting him slowly on it but no luck. It's been ages and he won't go anywhere near it.
How do I get him to see it's safe and he can play and perch on it?
Thanks


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Don't know the position of the playground but if it's possible to place it higher than his cage, may be worth a try. Still allow time time for adjustment. For birds in general, higher is almost always better than lower. Also, a few long sprigs of millet fastened to it, might be attractive.


----------



## angel_uk (Nov 30, 2018)

It is actually higher than the cage away from it. I had it on top of cage before too. No luck and it's had millet attached to it from the begining.


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

You should try showing Kiwi that its safe. If you have a really good trust bond with your budgie then they will follow along with you. Like with Trickee since we have a good bond he trusts that I will lead him into something good. Such as if we are trying a new food I will try it and show him that its good and then he will try it back. You should try showing Kiwi that the playground is trusted by you and that it's safe for him.


----------

